# How Do I Clean Lubricant Off of Ceramic Brake Pads?



## i_am_jim (Sep 7, 2008)

Somehow my disks got lubricant on them (oil maybe but I don't think so). The lubricant was transferred to the ceramic pads. 

How do I clean the residue off of the pads. I have brake cleaner to use on the rotors but I don't know if it will work on the pads or if it will harm them. 

Question 2:

Once I've cleaned both pads and rotors do I have to re bed them in?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

How did you do that? 

BG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use the Brake Cleaner it's made for cleaning brake linings.
Clean pads & rotors, reinstall.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For safety sake determine the source i.e. brake fluid. Can be baked off or NASCAR method = 180mph - 0 full stop. :rofl:


----------



## i_am_jim (Sep 7, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Use the Brake Cleaner it's made for cleaning brake linings.
> Clean pads & rotors, reinstall.


Thanks


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

No you shouldn't have to bed them in as long as you put them back on the way they are supposed to go, I'd say if your in any doubt put teh same pads back on in the same position they came off in, but Brake Clean cleans oikl, grease, and other contaniments off of any brake pad, along with a host of other uses.
My favorite other use is spraying wasp nests with it, and watch teh wasps freeze dead where they stand


----------

